# NABBA Universe 60th year anniversary



## 3752 (Jan 7, 2005)

So guys next Saturday (30th October) is the 60th anniversary of the NABBA Universe a lot of the old names will be in attendance to celebrate this great show.....

From MuscleChat we have 2 competing, myself and Bodyworks so if any of you guys are going to attend this show pop over to the extreme stand and say hello, don't forget to give us a shout when we are onstage.

Remember Extreme give some great deals on both supplements and the GASP, Betta Bodies clothing range.....

Hope to see some of you guys there....


----------



## bodyworks (Oct 17, 2007)

I'll second what Paul said, this is in my mind the best show on British soil of the year. great venue, excellent standard of competitors well worth a trip out for anyone. And again as Paul mentioned, if you wanna pick up some great workout wear, pop along to the Extreme Nutrition stall and peruse the range of Gasp and Better Bodies clothing available at cut price rates. Also, say hi to myself,Paul,Dougie and many other guys and girls from this site.

see you there.


----------



## chrisj22 (Mar 22, 2006)

Good luck guys


----------



## GALTONATOR1466867927 (Mar 31, 2006)

smash it chaps


----------



## franki3 (Oct 11, 2009)

Where is the venue guys?


----------



## thetong6969 (Nov 23, 2008)

good luck to you both and hope everyone has a great day would be there but booked day out already(gutted)


----------



## EXTREME (Aug 5, 2005)

It's in Southport and it is the best bodybuilding competition in the UK with athletes coming from all over the world to compete for what can only be historically the most coveted bodybuilding title in the world, Mr. Universe.

If you can go guys, you should.

I'd like to wish Paul and Shane (Bodyworks) the best of luck this weekend, both men have put their all into this and deserve the recognition for that no matter where they place.

I know the UKBFF Britain get a lot of magazine exposure but that's down to politics, this is THE show of the year.


----------



## lobo (Aug 7, 2010)

dnlbwls said:


> good luck to you both and hope everyone has a great day would be there but booked day out already(gutted)


 Im in bognor all weekend damn shame that should of checked the dates ,o r better still give my missus the dates of all the shows for when she books our little trips away so she can x-ref !!:becky: or am i being a bit of a :jerkit:??


----------



## llkevh (Jun 23, 2010)

I have been before with a couple of guys who train at cats gym in orrell and it is a class day out. Will try to get over from manx land if i can. Good luck to all the boys.


----------



## GALTONATOR1466867927 (Mar 31, 2006)

Extreme said:


> It's in Southport and it is the best bodybuilding competition in the UK with athletes coming from all over the world to compete for what can only be historically the most coveted bodybuilding title in the world, Mr. Universe.
> 
> If you can go guys, you should.
> 
> ...


UKBFF are getting some bad press of late. Good luck to the lads and lasses that are doing the show. Always think Mr Universe sounds so much better than Mr Britain


----------



## lobo (Aug 7, 2010)

Come on lads !!...Best of luck!


----------



## Guest (Oct 31, 2010)

Links to photos & video:

BodyBuildingBrazil - Artigos


----------



## splinter1466867924 (Aug 5, 2005)

So Shane and Paul.

How did you both fair? No doubt some decent results. Pictures too?


----------



## 3752 (Jan 7, 2005)

Splinter...

Shane is the new Mr Universe class 3....and well deserved....

i did not make the top 6 but was better than the Britain and held my own in what was a fukcing really high standard class so am very happy with the day......as soon as we get pics they will be up


----------



## splinter1466867924 (Aug 5, 2005)

PScarb said:


> Splinter...
> 
> Shane is the new Mr Universe class 3....and well deserved....
> 
> i did not make the top 6 but was better than the Britain and held my own in what was a fukcing really high standard class so am very happy with the day......as soon as we get pics they will be up


Well done Shane indeed.

And props to you of course Paul even if you didn't make top 6. Im sure you look big, bad and heavy as usual!

Look forward to seeing the pics of the both of you.


----------



## GALTONATOR1466867927 (Mar 31, 2006)

great work Paul and Shane. If there are any pictures I'm sure we would all like to see them


----------



## Linny (Jun 23, 2009)

Master +40

1. Jason Corrick UK

2.Pavlo Zalenco Ukraine

3. Nortom Murayama Brazil

4. Tony Hanson UK

5. Fotis Pleuritis Greece

6. Nigel Cox UK

Master +50

1. Hugh Ross USA

2. Aivars Visockis Latvia

3. Martyn Holroyd UK

4. Derek Jones UK

5. Phil Kuklinski New Zealand

6. John Lee UK

Junior

1. Pero Tomas Croatia

2. Aled Barry Australia

3. Ernestas Grigaits Latvia

4. John Waddle UK

5. Adam Baines UK

6. Rafael Picorone Brazil

Trained Figure 2

1. Flora Conte Italy

2. Dora Rodrigues Brazil

3. Federica Ortu Italy

4. Silvana Imbrogno UK

5. Linda Gartside UK

6. Olga Prokopenko Ukraine

Trained Figure 1

1. Lidia Miralpeix Spain

2. Maria Bulatova Russia

3. Haley Bertram Australia

4. Delene Watkins Africa

5. Joanne Sperring UK

6. Ira Mayan Israel

Physique

1. Valentyna Yefymchuk Ukraine

2. Sonia Cabre Spain

Class 4

1. Christian Lacoche France

2. Simone Meattini Italy

3. Olzirio Anibal Brazil

4. Michael Reece UK

5. Angelo Galati Australia

6. Leandro Rebello Brazil

Class 3

1. Shane Copley UK

2. Tony Mount UK

3. Fabrice Radkowski France

4. Samoel Oliveira Brazil

5. Aleksei Shaikin Russia

6. Bruce McCall UK

Class 2

1. Miha Zupan Slovenia

2. Dave Guest UK

3. Justin Wessels Australia

4. Sergei Dukhota Ukraine

5. Edison Oliviera Brazil

6. Dominic Scheda Malta

Class 1

1. Dave Titterton UK

2. Paeter Saso Slovenia

3. Lukas Gabris UK

4. Walter Letner Austria

5. Mouss Bakouchi France

6. Stuart Garrington UK

Professional

1. Charles Soares Brazil

2. Gary Lister UK

3. Peter Vanis

4. Marilandio Ponchet Brasil

5. Yuriy Kovalov Ukraine

6. Joao Andrade Brasil

Overall Figure

Flora Conte Italy

Overall Male

Miha Zupan Slovenia


----------



## GALTONATOR1466867927 (Mar 31, 2006)

thanks Lin

Fantastic well done to you in your first year


----------



## Linny (Jun 23, 2009)

Thank you I've enjoyed every minute


----------



## bodyworks (Oct 17, 2007)

Well done to Paul Scarb, your 1st ever time on the biggest amateur stage in the world, you did yourself proud my friend, it takes balls to get up there at all and you did it, well done that man. Linny, wow, what a debut year you've had girl ! miss UK champion and now 5th place in the Universe, awesome stuff. You looked every bit like you belong on that stage right now, so stick with it Linda and i can honestly see you taking that titile one day, i was that impressed by you. As for me, i haven't had chance to savour my win yet, still getting over a bug that has floored me, but hearing my name announced on stage as the winner has to be one of the greatest moments of my life. How many people can claim to have achieved their lifes ambition ? well i have, and it's an amazingly satisfying feeling let me tell you. Thank you for all your support everyone on musclechat, and for all your best wishes, it means a lot to me.


----------



## Linny (Jun 23, 2009)

Shane thank you so much for your kind words. It is by far the hardest thing I have ever done. My body is shattered must be my age 

I am so ecstatically happy for you, you've done it you've set out and grasped what you went for & not let go!!! Bloody amazing lad!! The bug you have is your body telling you to take a much hard earned rest & enjoy the moment.

Big hugs

Linda x


----------



## crazycal1 (Sep 21, 2005)

well done dudes you did fantastic 

cant wait to see the piccies!

i can remember seeing some of your first pics on MT linny and it doesnt seem that long ago either..amazing rate of progress...


----------



## 3752 (Jan 7, 2005)

Bodyworks said:


> Well done to Paul Scarb, your 1st ever time on the biggest amateur stage in the world, you did yourself proud my friend, it takes balls to get up there at all and you did it, well done that man. Linny, wow, what a debut year you've had girl ! miss UK champion and now 5th place in the Universe, awesome stuff. You looked every bit like you belong on that stage right now, so stick with it Linda and i can honestly see you taking that titile one day, i was that impressed by you. As for me, i haven't had chance to savour my win yet, still getting over a bug that has floored me, but hearing my name announced on stage as the winner has to be one of the greatest moments of my life. How many people can claim to have achieved their lifes ambition ? well i have, and it's an amazingly satisfying feeling let me tell you. Thank you for all your support everyone on musclechat, and for all your best wishes, it means a lot to me.


Shane thank you for the words mate, i was so chuffed that you won your class truly deserved and what an improvement in the last year.....

Lin...Lin...Lin now what can be said that has not all ready been said girly......it is great to know you and your determination for the sport....thank you for all your support over the last 6months.....


----------



## 3752 (Jan 7, 2005)

this is the first pic i have seen thanks to Alex Mac of the BEEF


----------



## mightymariner (Mar 16, 2010)

Impressive photo. Well done everyone. Inspirational stuff:clap2:


----------



## lobo (Aug 7, 2010)

mightymariner said:


> Impressive photo. Well done everyone. Inspirational stuff:clap2:


 Il second that ^^^^^:becky:


----------



## Linny (Jun 23, 2009)

TheCrazyCal said:


> well done dudes you did fantastic
> 
> cant wait to see the piccies!
> 
> i can remember seeing some of your first pics on MT linny and it doesnt seem that long ago either..amazing rate of progress...


It seems a life time ago 



> Lin...Lin...Lin now what can be said that has not all ready been said girly......it is great to know you and your determination for the sport....thank you for all your support over the last 6months.....


Any time Paul 

A few pics, I'm number 8


----------



## 3752 (Jan 7, 2005)

a few more pics


----------



## bigsteve19741466867958 (Mar 4, 2009)

Bodyworks said:


> Well done to Paul Scarb, your 1st ever time on the biggest amateur stage in the world, you did yourself proud my friend, it takes balls to get up there at all and you did it, well done that man. Linny, wow, what a debut year you've had girl ! miss UK champion and now 5th place in the Universe, awesome stuff. You looked every bit like you belong on that stage right now, so stick with it Linda and i can honestly see you taking that titile one day, i was that impressed by you. As for me, i haven't had chance to savour my win yet, still getting over a bug that has floored me, but hearing my name announced on stage as the winner has to be one of the greatest moments of my life. How many people can claim to have achieved their lifes ambition ? well i have, and it's an amazingly satisfying feeling let me tell you. Thank you for all your support everyone on musclechat, and for all your best wishes, it means a lot to me.


Well done shane..

to date has to be the best shape and size ive seen scarbs come in.. unfortunatley GUTTED i couldnt be there ... fingers crossed Next year.?

Steve


----------



## bigsteve19741466867958 (Mar 4, 2009)

PScarb said:


> a few more pics


What an improvemnet from the british.. well done..

Steve


----------



## splinter1466867924 (Aug 5, 2005)

Pscarb, your legs are phenomenal.

How much you weighing in those photos? How tall are ya too?


----------



## 3752 (Jan 7, 2005)

i was around the 195-196lbs mark i am 5'5" tall mate......and not squatted for 14yrs


----------



## London1976 (Oct 16, 2009)

1 inch smaller than me, you must look huge at close up


----------



## splinter1466867924 (Aug 5, 2005)

PScarb said:


> i was around the 195-196lbs mark i am 5'5" tall mate......and not squatted for 14yrs


I had no idea you were that height.... your massive. And no squatting, impressive feat to say the least.


----------



## 3752 (Jan 7, 2005)

i am normally one of the biggest onstage, not squatted due to a back injury in 1996 in fact my legs have improved in both size and look from high volume training not heavy weights over the last 12-18months


----------



## bodyworks (Oct 17, 2007)

couple of shots from the overall line up.


----------



## bodyworks (Oct 17, 2007)




----------



## stevie flynn (Sep 5, 2006)

Wow where do i start...??

paul, like i said before mate, this uni showing was a massive improvement from the brits pal.. really good to see u up there in that kind of shape bud..

linny, you are one hell of a lass and ive got tonnes ov admiration for u...wot u have achieved, from your transformation, to 2nd place at the england, then WINNING the uk title, then placing 5th at your first universe, is the stuff of fairy tails...when your onstage you look stunning, and as shanes says, you belong up there!!! told u this before and ill say it again, YOU are going places in this sport.. ;-)

and finaly, SHANE ...... mate, being there to witness you becoming mr universe will stay in my mind forever mate...it was fantastic...and as the results were given, the normaly reserved/chilled out mr copley,turned into a leaping lunatic was summat special... mate, i was dead chuffed for u... ;-)

steve


----------



## 3752 (Jan 7, 2005)

cheers Steve, as i said in the hotel the morning after yours is one of the opinions i greatly respect and appreciate....

it is now your time to get back on that british stage and take that title(again  )


----------



## bodyworks (Oct 17, 2007)

Thank you Steve, very nice of you to say those things. Yes it was a little out of character but it felt great. Thanks for the support on the day too fella. Lokking forward to repaying that support in May.


----------



## Linny (Jun 23, 2009)

Steve thanks so much for all your support & kind words, it feels strange now it's finished & I've come back down to earth with a thump.

Really looking forwards to next year already & the improvements I need to make, & really looking forwards to seeing you up there at the Unverse :high5:


----------



## johnreal (Jan 28, 2011)

Hi,

I'll second what Paul said, this is in my mind the best show on British soil of the year. great venue, excellent standard of competitors well worth a trip out for anyone. And again as Paul mentioned, if you wanna pick up some great workout wear, pop along to the Extreme Nutrition stall and peruse the range of Gasp and Better Bodies clothing available at cut price rates. Also, say hi to myself,Paul,Dougie and many other guys and girls from this site.

see you there.


----------

